# Bed Extensions



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well went to Denver Woodcraft yesterday and picked up two bed extensions. One is for the Nova DVR XP along with a new stand for it. This now gives me 44" between centers and I can use my Monster HF rig on it. I also plan on enclosing the back side with doors on the front to keep the chips of the sandbags and tools which will be on a shelf across the middle. I also put one on my Rikon which gives me 36" between centers. I bought a modular tool rest set including a box rest. I got a 1 1/4" roughing gouge that I had been wanting. I got them all together today and I am tired. Maybe now I won't get turners elbow from the livecenter.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like you are getting set up nicely Bernie. The new equipment looks good.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good buddy. Both set ups look great Mr. B. Dust control and all. You should be set for a while now! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, reading between the lines, or rather studying the pics. makes me think you're ready to embark on a full time turning career. Tell me, with such a wide lathe, how do you manage a long piece with such short tool rests?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, reading between the lines, or rather studying the pics. makes me think you're ready to embark on a full time turning career. Tell me, with such a wide lathe, how do you manage a long piece with such short tool rests?


Thanks everyone. Not sure about the production type turning Harry but I am planning on retiring in less than 2 yrs. so wanted everything ready to go while I had the money.   

Harry if I do long pieces that is where a steady rest comes into play. I have two of different sizes that I built.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie where you get the live center from. Been looking to get one of them just like you have in your rikon. Don't really like the one that came with the lathe can't seem to turn what I want because of the diamiter of the orignal tail live center.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie where you get the live center from. Been looking to get one of them just like you have in your rikon. Don't really like the one that came with the lathe can't seem to turn what I want because of the diamiter of the orignal tail live center.


Glenmore I got that one from Packard Woodworks. That and the one I got from oneway I just love. I don't use the others much anymore at all in fact the others I have have so much dust on them I probably couldn't find them. That one I use when doing pens because of the 60 deg point on it. Here are the numbers: Code: 110402 Price:$39.95. Of course the oneway is $109.99 but is has so many uses especially the cone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Bernie, when you said you'd got a bed extension I thought maybe you were getting taller and couldn't get a good night's sleep   
I'm already green with envy over your Nova DVR without you buying accessories for it  Looks great, mate!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie rather a dumb question coming from me but I never knocked out the tail stock. So how do you remove it and put the new live center into the tail stock.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore the livecenter has a MT #2 taper to it. I just have a knock out bar and tap it out to put another one in. It works on the same princple as the headstock with a drive center in it. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Bern on your new acquisitions. I agree with your thinking of trying to get everything set up before before retiring. Your Nova is exactly the same as mine now. One thing for sure, your going to love that roughing gouge once you get used to it. When I started using mine, was under the impression that roughing out a blank was all you did with this tool, but was pleasantly surprised that that baby can do a whole lot of different things. You mentioned your monster tool system you use for hollow forms etc a couple times. Mind if I ask you what this system consists of ? Maybe a picture. Again congratulations and knock them dead Bernie. You have trouble with turners elbow do you? I have it with my left wrist and thumb. Had to quit turning for a while it got so bad. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch the monster hollow form tool I got was from Randy Privett. He makes and sells them. He just made one with a articulating arm which I am looking seriously at. I am attaching a picture of the one I have. It costs $450 and comes complete with everything needed for hollowing including the laser. Others you have to buy all the crap seperately. His is top quality stuff. The second picture on here is the articulating arm unit. All of the attachments for the Monster rig will fit this one so I don't need all the accessories. It is $360. Here is his webpage for them.

http://www.monster-wood-tool.com/wst_page6.html

As far as the roughing gouge goes I only use it for roughing out pieces. I don't use it on bowls even to rough them. I had a friend of mine that tried using the roughing gouge for different things when the tang broke it cost him half a finger and 39 stitches. So I learned my lesson there. I agree that it is going to be a nice addition for rounding out big chucks of wood into cylinders.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie rather a dumb question coming from me but I never knocked out the tail stock. So how do you remove it and put the new live center into the tail stock.


You mate a dumb question never hahaha
Cheers
Pete


----------

